# Black Widow Spider



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

While watering the garden this morning I found my first black widow spider. (Not a very good image).

[Image deleted]


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Cool! In past years, I twice found centipedes in the 10 inch long range. It's really gross when you squish them, as the segments remain alive or at least moving vigorously.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Anonimo said:


> Cool! In past years, I twice found centipedes in the 10 inch long range. It's really gross when you squish them, as the segments remain alive or at least moving vigorously.


Perhaps a year ago we had perhaps a 6-8" centipede working its way across the living room floor (and we have screens everywhere). It's amazing I found it before the cats.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

Last night I found a rather large tarantula in my bedroom. In the rainy season it's not uncommon. I just scooped it up in a small box and put it outside. If my cats would have found it they would have killed it.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Rammstein said:


> Last night I found a rather large tarantula in my bedroom. In the rainy season it's not uncommon. I just scooped it up in a small box and put it outside. If my cats would have found it they would have killed it.


The first year we were here we rented a two story house. One Sunday morning we woke to find a decent sized snake curled up in the corner of our second story master bedroom - with four cats staring at it. In our current house we have only seen one snake outside - but it was already dead. We do have too many scorpions though.


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

I've gone from having 2 cats to 11 in the past year and a half. They were all "gatos de la calle" that I found as kittens and they have all been spayed or neutered. When it's raining and they are all inside it gets a bit crowded because I live in a small ground floor apartment.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Rammstein said:


> I've gone from having 2 cats to 11 in the past year and a half. They were all "gatos de la calle" that I found as kittens and they have all been spayed or neutered. When it's raining and they are all inside it gets a bit crowded because I live in a small ground floor apartment.


We currently have five indoor cats. Three came with us from the States. The other two we got from some people who approached our Vet here in Mexico. The two Mexican cats (now about 8 months old) are CRAZY. We have a decent sized house and those cats will fly from one end to the other - bouncing off the walls (literally). When they get worn down, they embrace each other and lay forehead to forehead and sleep.

Edit : they are brother and sister.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> While watering the garden this morning I found my first black widow spider. (Not a very good image).
> 
> [Image deleted]


Could you please repost the photograph making it smaller? Thanks.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm afraid I don't know how to edit that post any longer. Do you have the ability to delete the image ? It is not very good anyway...


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

Four of mine are brothers and 2 are sisters. It's been raining since last night so they are all here sleeping.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> I'm afraid I don't know how to edit that post any longer. Do you have the ability to delete the image ? It is not very good anyway...


The image is gone! Not sure what I did.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> The image is gone! Not sure what I did.


"Last edited by TundraGreen; Today at 06:37 PM."


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> "Last edited by TundraGreen; Today at 06:37 PM."


But it's only 2:04 pm.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> But it's only 2:04 pm.


I just changed my TimeZone setting in my USER CP page...

"Last edited by TundraGreen; Today at 01:37 PM."


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

And here's a photo taken in my yard of a garden snake attempting to eat a baby iguana.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Early one morning, while in the midst of a baking project, I opened the front door for some reason and a little hen skittered in. I left its removal to my wife, who got it out using a hat. She's good at this sort of thing , having been a Campfire Girl in her childhood.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> Early one morning, while in the midst of a baking project, I opened the front door for some reason and a little hen skittered in. I left its removal to my wife, who got it out using a hat. She's good at this sort of thing , having been a Campfire Girl in her childhood.


My house has interior patios. I leave the doors to the patios open most of the time. I often get birds and moths inside. Some of the moths are bigger than the birds at least in wing span if not in weight. Usually they find their way out unassisted, but sometimes I help them. Once a sick bird landed in a patio. It didn't have the strength to leave. It would walk through the house from one patio to another. I gave it seeds and water for a few days, then it recovered enough to get over the walls and it flew away.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

From time to time - unfortunately we have birds fly into our windows - at full speed. Some make it - some not so much.

I'm sorry to report the the black widow spider died prematurely as I sprayed the rather large agave cactus with biothrine. There are perhaps 20 or so egg sacs in the plant. I'm amazed how people work in the garden with no gloves on. Once we had a kid get zapped by a scorpion. I will never again stick my hand into any bed/plant in the future without wearing gloves - and I may not wear flip-flops out in the garden any more.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> My house has interior patios. I leave the doors to the patios open most of the time. I often get birds and moths inside. Some of the moths are bigger than the birds at least in wing span if not in weight. Usually they find their way out unassisted, but sometimes I help them. Once a sick bird landed in a patio. It didn't have the strength to leave. It would walk through the house from one patio to another. I gave it seeds and water for a few days, then it recovered enough to get over the walls and it flew away.


What a sweet story!


----------

